# Hotshot CAI installation site?



## Ricky (Nov 8, 2004)

can some1 direct me to a website that will tell me how to install a HotShot CIA ? I have checked NYM and couldn't find it.. 
thanks


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

http://www.hotshot.com/instructions/NS4007Instal.html


----------



## Ricky (Nov 8, 2004)

GTSboy said:


> http://www.hotshot.com/instructions/NS4007Instal.html


thanks, but do yo have like a more detail one with some picturs? I think i have seen one before with more pictures and more details .. I think it was from NPM, but i can't find it right now.. =\


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I think this is the one you are looking for, its the one I used to intall my CAI

http://nissanperformancemag.com/january01/hs-cai.shtml


----------



## Ricky (Nov 8, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> I think this is the one you are looking for, its the one I used to intall my CAI
> 
> http://nissanperformancemag.com/january01/hs-cai.shtml


thanks.. wow it was a B_tch to cut the hole to fit the pipe .. and the filter is kinda push against the side. hopefully it won't be a problem..


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Ricky said:


> thanks.. wow it was a B_tch to cut the hole to fit the pipe .. and the filter is kinda push against the side. hopefully it won't be a problem..


it shouldn't be , my air filter is the same way :fluffy:


----------



## aftershock141 (May 18, 2004)

How is it supposed to get air in the wheel-well? Most CAI's that I've seen are under the hood...why does this one go down into the wheel well?


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

Ricky said:


> wow it was a B_tch to cut the hole to fit the pipe


A dremel with one of those side-cutting drill bits works good.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

aftershock141 said:


> How is it supposed to get air in the wheel-well? Most CAI's that I've seen are under the hood...why does this one go down into the wheel well?


Air is everywhere. It will get it though the bumper though. CAI under the hood =WAI, warm air intake


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

aftershock141 said:


> How is it supposed to get air in the wheel-well? Most CAI's that I've seen are under the hood...why does this one go down into the wheel well?


You will get a better flow of air inside the wheel well, cause the front bumper being open. It always has a fresh flow of air. Unlike inside your engine bay. Stuck behind the radiator, with no fresh flow of air. Also hot air from the heat off of the engine/exhaust. As you can see in this pic, my filter always has an abundant fresh source of air.







I just took that pic, damn its cold out side....lol
When your filter is inside the engine bay, its normally called a WAI= Warm Air Intake, or a short ram intake.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

aftershock141 said:


> How is it supposed to get air in the wheel-well? Most CAI's that I've seen are under the hood...why does this one go down into the wheel well?


if its under the hood then it is not CAI.
CAI = cold air intake
what you are talking about is WAI
WAI = warm air intake/ short ram


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> CAI under the hood =WAI, warm air intake





Nostrodomas said:


> When your filter is inside the engine bay, its normally called a WAI= Warm Air Intake, or a short ram intake.





B14 Stealth said:


> if its under the hood then it is not CAI.
> CAI = cold air intake
> what you are talking about is WAI
> WAI = warm air intake/ short ram


lol, i think he gets the point


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

RotaryRyan said:


> lol, i think he gets the point


mine was first, nos was making sure, and stealth put the dagger in the heart. :fluffy: 

Is someone asks the difference in this thread damn theres gonna be some people that are a little bit upset :thumbup:


----------

